# No word from Oberon? UPDATE



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I know Oberon is closed for inventory until Jan 11th- but their website says they will answer emails....I sent them one a couple of days ago and still no word...I'm a bit sad. I was hoping they could answer a question for me about the old Dragonfly Pond Cover- so I could place my order and get my cover quicker- made/shipped out first come first serve after they begin work again.......

Has anyone else tried to contact them?

UPDATE: I received an email from Oberon this AM. Don Tucker- the man in charge of deciding if a custom cover [Old Dragonfly Pond] can be made for me- won't be available until January 11th- which means I have to wait even longer for my new cover  Now I'm wondering if I should be patient and wait.....even if the answer may be "No" or if I should just get a cover already on the website......Thoughts fellow Oberon addicts?


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I know Oberon is closed for inventory until Jan 11th- but their website says they will answer emails....I sent them one a couple of days ago and still no word...I'm a bit sad. I was hoping they could answer a question for me about the old Dragonfly Pond Cover- so I could place my order and get my cover quicker- made/shipped out first come first serve after they begin work again.......
> 
> Has anyone else tried to contact them?


I have that cover in blue - not sure if your question relates to just the appearance - but I can tell you it is beautiful.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm curious if they will make me one in Fern- but I know it's no longer the model they advertise and as such would be a special order. Waiting patiently is not my strong point- I have an addiction!


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

On the order page there is a choice between sky blue and fern.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes-the order page is the new version of Dragonfly Pond- I want the old one without the frog and more lillys. If they make it it would have to be a special order- not something I can order on their website.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I emailed them a few days ago about adding velcro (and maybe wool) to one of their journals, and even paying more for it, and haven't gotten a response yet.

I have a feeling they will tell me no, but I figured it coudln't hurt to ask.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

UPDATE: I received an email from Oberon this AM. Don Tucker- the man in charge of deciding if a custom cover [Old Dragonfly Pond] can be made for me- won't be available until January 11th- which means I have to wait even longer for my new cover Embarrassed Now I'm wondering if I should be patient and wait.....even if the answer may be "No" or if I should just get a cover already on the website......Thoughts fellow Oberon addicts?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I doubt they will make you a new cover before the 11th anyway, even if you order now.  I am sure the orders will sit there until Oberon is ready to start production after their vacation.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

They won't be making ANY covers till the 11th. I would wait.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd wait.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I emailed them a few days ago about adding velcro (and maybe wool) to one of their journals, and even paying more for it, and haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> I have a feeling they will tell me no, but I figured it coudln't hurt to ask.


The inside flaps of the journals are not the same size as the Kindle covers. I think the journal flap maybe comes half way across; it has to allow the cover of the journal book to be able to slip into the pockets. I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. I have a large journal and a K2 cover, which are similar in size.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd wait, if you have a cover you really want and they can make it I have found them to be very nice to work with.  Don is a very nice man and willing to help out whenever possible.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Since I have a synthetic leather case on it's way to me I've decided to be patient and wait.....even if I get a "No" on my custom order, it'll only postpone my Oberon cover a day or two, until I place an order......It just seems so odd to have a Kindle without an Oberon.....almost incomplete....pathetic I know


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

lynninva said:


> The inside flaps of the journals are not the same size as the Kindle covers. I think the journal flap maybe comes half way across; it has to allow the cover of the journal book to be able to slip into the pockets. I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. I have a large journal and a K2 cover, which are similar in size.


Yes, I've seen the inside of the journals, along with the shorter pockets. Another board member got me some pictures, and now I think even if they say yes I'm going to say no, and just grab another K2 cover. The Kindle kinda drowns in the journal more than I thought it would. Thank you for the offer though.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Yes, I've seen the inside of the journals, along with the shorter pockets. Another board member got me some pictures, and now I think even if they say yes I'm going to say no, and just grab another K2 cover. The Kindle kinda drowns in the journal more than I thought it would. Thank you for the offer though.


That's weird because my fits perfectly with just a slight bit extra. I wonder if the journal cover you saw was extra large or something?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Please remember we are a small family company with a handful of people. We take an annual vacation once a year for three weeks, and close up shop. We will be back to process orders on the 11th but emails are being answered from home.  We hope you decide to wait it out another week and are looking foward to doing business with you and helping you anyway we can.

Thanks for considering us and I think you will find we are worth the wait


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so glad you all get a vacation, but doesn't it feel great that your products are so loved and sought after that folks have a hard time waiting?  Enjoy and refresh yourselves so you can get back to making great products.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OberonDesign,

I have already purchased a wallet, as well as a K2 cover from you in the past- I know how well made your products are, and I know the quality- definitely worth the wait! 
What I'm frustrated with at the moment is the lack of photos of each product offered in every color- Nobody wants to buy a leather journal for $50 or $70 sight unseen- especially when the return policy clearly states that unless there is a manufacturers error with the product, you're stuck with what you picked. 
I realize adding photos of every product, in every color takes quite a bit of time and work on Oberons part- especially the arranging it on the website aspect; However with a company return policy such as that, it seems only fair that you should have an image on file to email to us when requested- nobody wants to get an expensive Journal, and then not like the color option they chose because they couldn't see it ahead of time.
I of course will wait patiently, and will continue to be an Oberon customer/fan in the future- but it's very hard to wait patiently for something you _really really want _


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> That's weird because my fits perfectly with just a slight bit extra. I wonder if the journal cover you saw was extra large or something?


Hmm, I'll have to post again on that thread and see what size Scheherazade's journal is. These are the pictures Scheherazade posted for me:

















And this one is my main concern, with how much extra space there is between the Kindle and the front cover when its in the journal.









Would you say those photos are fairly accurate to what you experience?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pomlover, I think your response is entirely appropriate given the no refund policy.  Not sure about the waiting thing though, I think we are all getting a little impatient these days and expect everything to happen immediately, and this is something we should not be teaching our children.  But the issue about not having any photos and paying a significant amount of money on the basis of trust, is something else entirely. And to be honest, when there are problems I havent found oberon to be the least bit helpful.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine looks like this (taken from phone camera):


----------

